# Winter wheels & tires.What are you running?



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

I wanted to get a sense of who is running what setup on their rides. 
As the white season approaches , I am sure we are thinking of getting things ready prior to the snowfall

1. What tires are you running? 
2. Did you bother to have the TPMS installed on those wheels ? 
3. Is the TT ok with just steel wheels or do you have rims? and what kind? 
4. what offset should i be looking for ?

Thanks for your co-operation


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTOWNER. said:


> I wanted to get a sense of who is running what setup on their rides.
> As the white season approaches , I am sure we are thinking of getting things ready prior to the snowfall
> 
> So, without delay.....
> ...


I've just bought a set of Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D's. There was a rank shortage of winter tyres last year and right now it does not seem much better - Dunlops were all I could get in the UK (I assume you're across the pond?). I struggled to find any at all. As for the TPMS, I'm no techy, so I could be wrong, but I thought the TT had an indirect system, i.e. it calculates the pressure of each tyre rather than directly measuring it? As I say, could be wrong, but if it is indirect then I assume as long as you put the same basic set-up on, it should be unaffected. As for rims, I'm going to buy some repro ones for winter. They'll look the the same (unless you get close-up) but will cost a third of the price. I wouldn't dream of putting steel rims on - I don't even want to think what that would look like! 

Good luck!


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

As stated above last winter there was a shortage of winter tyres in the UK. I managed to get some Michelin Alpine's....they are not the best on the market...but better than summer tyres !

Its a personal preference to buy winter tyres or not....for me its a safety issue and as such I will always fit them for the winter months.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Rondell 0044 17x8 et35 with Vredestein Wintracs 225/45/17 

Any decent brand winter tyre will be a major improvement on summers. It is not only on snow/ice, the crossover in performance is around 6-7 degrees and if you think about it we get sustained temps in around or under that for 3-4 months every year. The initial outlay might be off putting but balanced with the less wear on your summer tyres (they even wear more when cold, under 7 degrees), reduces the overall cost over time


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3 245/40/18
TPMS is done by recognising changes in rotation from a softer tyre so any wheel should work.
I have OEM TTRS 18" wheels for winter.
Can't rate winter tyres enough.... make a huge difference.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure the yearly winter tyre tests will be out in tyre/car mags very soon,so we can see if anything has changed as to which makes are the best.
There's a lot of emphasis on rolling resistance,and noise levels at the moment,hopefully grip doesn't suffer on the newer eco friendly tyres.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been watching this topic, and was expecting someone to suggest "all season" tires. They are common here in the US. Are they not common on your side of the pond? I appreciate them because the weather here in my part of the world is very unpredictable. It's comforting to know that my tires are acceptably grippy during that freak spring snow storm.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I've been watching this topic, and was expecting someone to suggest "all season" tires. They are common here in the US. Are they not common on your side of the pond? I appreciate them because the weather here in my part of the world is very unpredictable. It's comforting to know that my tires are acceptably grippy during that freak spring snow storm.


All-season are also widely available in Europe, but are not really recommended for sports cars.
The reason being, that All- Season tyres are a compromise,not really a good Summer tyre,let alone being a high performance tyre,and they are not a great Winter tyre,but better than a Summer tyre.
The best way will always be, to have a good set of rims/tyres for the Summer,and the same for Winter.
The forecast is for another cold Winter in Europe this year.


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

bumpy.


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Just called up Audi Dulwich where i got my TT from, unfortunately they do not offer a Winter Tyres/Wheel package. Gave me some crazy prices for both...looking at 245/40s - 18" rims.

Tyre: 
£259 Dunlop Radia Winter Tyre
£339 Dunlop SP Winter Sport

Rims:

9 options of RIMS - ranging from £431 to £1039 (number 9) (screen print of rim options below)










Very expensive...but thinking i might get the rims from them and buy the tyres separately...also what are your views on the quality of tyre offered?


----------



## pitlad (Nov 5, 2010)

Currently running vredesteins ultrac sessanta and have ready for the winter vredestein wintrac extreme used these last winter and the grip was amazing
regards 
Keith


----------



## SSB (Sep 6, 2011)

Audi Aberdeen have been accepting orders for the Audi Winter wheel / tyre package from 1st September.

They will supply and fit the 7-arm-design (Abitos) 7Jx17 ET47 with Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D 225/50 R17 98V XL for the TT at £1164,24

Given the prices I had been quoted for replicas / second hand alloys I thought this was a good deal and thought I would share.

They also priced a similar package for my Q5 at £1184.69.

There is also information on this on the Audi Uk website

http://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/winter-tyres.html

If your dealer needs any help................

Cheers


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

yes Audi Crewe are offering the same...quick question though:

Currently on 19" and they are recommending 17":



> The only option recommended for the TT is 17" rims with winter tyres
> 
> I think it has something to do with if you wished to put snow chains on aswell in certain areas of Europe.
> 
> ...


What do you guys think? 17" wont look nice on my TT


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

CapoGT said:


> yes Audi Crewe are offering the same...quick question though:
> 
> Currently on 19" and they are recommending 17":
> 
> ...


That can't be right as minimum wheel size on a TT RS is 18"


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone looking for genuine TTRS winter wheels?

These guys have about a dozen sets, I have had wheels from them in the past and they are as described.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-RS-8J-18 ... 4903wt_862

You just need some new 225/45/R18 tyres and off you go!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Anyone looking for genuine TTRS winter wheels?
> 
> These guys have about a dozen sets, I have had wheels from them in the past and they are as described.
> 
> ...


well spotted,just ordered a set. 466 € delivered.
I'll be fitting 245-40-18's as they are 9J, 225's are better suited to 8-8.5 J
Plus they will give a little more grip on dry days


----------



## Garthy (Sep 3, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Anyone looking for genuine TTRS winter wheels?
> 
> These guys have about a dozen sets, I have had wheels from them in the past and they are as described.
> 
> ...


Will these fit a mk1 tt V6?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Garthy said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone looking for genuine TTRS winter wheels?
> ...


With a 20mm spacer/pcd adapter, yes. They are ET52, PCD 112mm. A 20mm PCD adapter would make them ET32, which is bang-on for a Mk I, and you'd need PCD 100mm.


----------



## Garthy (Sep 3, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Garthy said:
> 
> 
> > wja96 said:
> ...


Firstly may I say thank you.

Secondly can I ask for the English translation i need a 20mm PCD adapter. Whats the PCD 100mm i need?

Sorry very new to all this car stuff only ever had performance bikes.

EDIT
Hmm think i see what you mean they are 112 PCD but i need to bring them to 100 and 20 mm spacer so r these right?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FK-PCD-Wheel- ... 0581379458


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Can I ask a slightly off topic question. Last year I switch our Q5 over to : Vredestein Wintrac 4 xtreme on Borbet alloys. Types are excellent by the way. I thought I would inform my new insurer in plenty of time that I would be switching again. 
I am now getting all sort of grief about modifications. The alloys are to Audi's specification for winter tyres and have TUV certificate for the Q5. I don't think there is any issue that winter tyres are safer in low temperature conditions, but you think from the response that I was modifying the car for track racing. There would seem to be a large market of aftermarket rims, and a lot of cars with non-manufacturers alloys. 
Are all these people driving un-insured or have I just hit untypical stupidity.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> well spotted,just ordered a set. 466 € delivered.
> I'll be fitting 245-40-18's as they are 9J, 225's are better suited to 8-8.5 J
> Plus they will give a little more grip on dry days


I have also bought a set and it is actually €522.50 including delivery to the UK according to the ebay invoice. Still a good price though!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

shunter said:


> Can I ask a slightly off topic question. Last year I switch our Q5 over to : Vredestein Wintrac 4 xtreme on Borbet alloys. Types are excellent by the way. I thought I would inform my new insurer in plenty of time that I would be switching again.
> I am now getting all sort of grief about modifications. The alloys are to Audi's specification for winter tyres and have TUV certificate for the Q5. I don't think there is any issue that winter tyres are safer in low temperature conditions, but you think from the response that I was modifying the car for track racing. There would seem to be a large market of aftermarket rims, and a lot of cars with non-manufacturers alloys.
> Are all these people driving un-insured or have I just hit untypical stupidity.


There was all sorts of scary nonsense like this last year, but no insurer should be charging extra for fitting winter tyres to a car. Many people simply don't mention the fact their alloys are aftermarket.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

wja96,

Many thanks for posting the link, they were just what I was looking for and a very good price too.

Does anyone have any opinions/experiences on Continental Winter Contact TS830P tyres? Read a lot of good reviews on them, but so far not heard them mentioned in any of the winter tyre debates on here. Thanks.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The seller has just tried to charge me 160 Euro shipping, so I've challenged them and asked them to reconsider as I will leave negative feedback otherwise. I would suggest that the original 70 Euro shipping cost should be about as much as anyone should be paying. If they try and charge you more, please complain. 5-10 negative feedback will soon wreck their reputation and I feel a bit ripped off to be honest.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I spent time on the phone with Tirerack.com and learned quite a bit while talking with them.

245/40-R18 wheels are mounted on 18X8.5 rims to establish their measurements. They can be mounted on 8 to 9.5" rim widths, where the ideal would be 8.5". On 9.5" rims would appear stretched however, but still approved by the manufacturer.

We also discussed the specific winter tires that SSB mentioned earlier in the thread: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...ty=4&i1_Qty=4&autoModel=TT+2.0T+Quattro+Coupe

They are their most popular winter tire in the US. Excellent on dry roads too. People mount them on their wheels then put them out of their mind until spring, knowing that their tires are snow ready when needed but perfectly safe and well performing on nice days.

There are even some people saying that, due to the economy, they ended up using these even in the summer with great results. The compound still stays firm in the summer heat. (This is not typical nor recommended, of course) I bet that, if driven hard in the summer, the treads would wear very quickly though.

They are also reported to be quiet for winter tires. It's a big plus for me, as I really hate tire roar.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

wja96 said:


> The seller has just tried to charge me 160 Euro shipping, so I've challenged them and asked them to reconsider as I will leave negative feedback otherwise. I would suggest that the original 70 Euro shipping cost should be about as much as anyone should be paying. If they try and charge you more, please complain. 5-10 negative feedback will soon wreck their reputation and I feel a bit ripped off to be honest.


They charged me 125 Euro which I felt was on the steep end but ok considering the price. They must have jacked it up because of the interest in them. Try telling them it was 125 this morning and see what they say?


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

drrawle said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > The seller has just tried to charge me 160 Euro shipping, so I've challenged them and asked them to reconsider as I will leave negative feedback otherwise. I would suggest that the original 70 Euro shipping cost should be about as much as anyone should be paying. If they try and charge you more, please complain. 5-10 negative feedback will soon wreck their reputation and I feel a bit ripped off to be honest.
> ...


Think the sellers are making up the prices as they go long. This is the reply they sent me.

Dear elee6755,

69€ are the german shipping costs.

shipping to UK cost 95€.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Michaela Bratfisch
Buchhaltung

RAV-Fahrzeugteile GmbH
Am Winkel 12
15528 Spreenhagen

Tel.: +49 33633 - 687673
Fax: +49 33633 - 687056
E-Mail: <email address removed per policy>

RAV-Fahrzeugteile GmbH

Sitz: Spreenhagen

Amtsgericht Frankfurt/Oder HRB 12329

Geschäftsführer: Swen Mellentin, Lars Hengelhaupt

Am 08.09.2011 18:29, schrieb RAV Fahrzeugteile GmbH:

-------- Original-Nachricht --------
Betreff:	elee6755 hat eine Frage zum Versand für Artikelnr. 130489459052 gesendet (Angebotsende am 19.09.11 07:41:44 MESZ) - Audi TT RS 8J 18 Zoll Alufelgen Alus Felgen TTs TTRS S4
Datum:	Thu, 8 Sep 2011 07:37:44 -0700 (MST)
Von:	eBay Member: elee6755 <> <email address removed per policy>
Antwort an: <email address removed per policy>
An: <email address removed per policy>

Hallo vw-audi-ersatzteile,

Hello
Could you please confirm that it is €69.00 to ship the items to the U.K

Many Thanks

- elee6755


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> shunter said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask a slightly off topic question. Last year I switch our Q5 over to : Vredestein Wintrac 4 xtreme on Borbet alloys. Types are excellent by the way. I thought I would inform my new insurer in plenty of time that I would be switching again.
> ...


Spoken to my insurer this morning and if I change to winter tyres on same wheels no problem.
But if I swap wheels they want something in writing from Audi to say they are right wheels for car.

So has anyone received a set of these wheels from Germany yet? If so do they appear to be genuine Audi wheels?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I should receive mine in the next day or so.
They should be Genuine Audi Wheels with the Audi part number,so no need to inform the insurance company.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> Dear elee6755,
> 
> 69€ are the german shipping costs.
> 
> ...


€95 for me as well. Doesn't seem unreasonable to me, although inconsistent with the other prices quoted in excess of €120.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > Dear elee6755,
> ...


Agreed €95 doesn't seem too bad considering the price of the wheels. Anyone fancy a Group Buy to see if we can get a wee discount?


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> I should receive mine in the next day or so.
> They should be Genuine Audi Wheels with the Audi part number,so no need to inform the insurance company.


Thanks for that, thought they were from posting.

Insurance companies always wanting to make things difficult. :x 
Thought suppose they prefer you to spend on genuine articles rather than cheap replicas


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > GlasgowEd said:
> ...


I would be up for that as I intend buying a set.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok I will go and ask the seller. Anyone else intrested ?


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

count me in, as long as they are original Audi wheels.

Audi TT RS 8J 18 Zoll Alufelgen Alus Felgen TTs TTRS S4


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

My postage charge is now 90 Euros, so they are listening.

I can't see them giving any more discount on these as they are already very cheap. Bear in mind these wheels are new, the ad specifically says they have never had tyres mounted on them.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

wja96 said:


> My postage charge is now 90 Euros, so they are listening.
> 
> I can't see them giving any more discount on these as they are already very cheap. Bear in mind these wheels are new, the ad specifically says they have never had tyres mounted on them.


If thats the case then we better put in our orders. Their advert now says item will not ship to GB is this still the case?

wja96 have you put in your order, if so when?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Oh no the main reason I am selling on my BMW is to not face another week where my car is left on the drive doing nothing.
It can manage with say an inch or two and if the council has gritted roads the night before but last winter when it really snowed a week before xmas I did not attempt to move it anywhere. Are the Mk2 TTs just as bad and would need winter tyres even though they are either FWD or quattro?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> If thats the case then we better put in our orders. Their advert now says item will not ship to GB is this still the case?


As far as I can see there are a few identical listings from the seller for these wheels and they say will post to EU. Where have you seen will not ship to GB?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > My postage charge is now 90 Euros, so they are listening.
> ...


I bought my set yesterday morning, but I sent them a request for an invoice so I can reclaim the VAT. At which point I received a bill for €560, which I complained about, vociferously. Especially as I have used them before.

I ended up paying €487 for 4 delivered, which I think is good enough.

As far as I'm aware, they have a deal with a couple of German dealers who sell on bits when they upgrade cars from new, so they quite often have good stuff and they have a habit of doing 50% off deals every so often.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChadW said:


> Oh no the main reason I am selling on my BMW is to not face another week where my car is left on the drive doing nothing.
> It can manage with say an inch or two and if the council has gritted roads the night before but last winter when it really snowed a week before xmas I did not attempt to move it anywhere. Are the Mk2 TTs just as bad and would need winter tyres even though they are either FWD or quattro?


You need winter tyres in snow.

Especially deep snow!










One thing I really wasn't expecting was the snow packing itself inside the wheel arches and behind the front wheels in big, tightly packed wedges. But the car just went, steered and stopped, no trouble.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> As far as I can see there are a few identical listings from the seller for these wheels and they say will post to EU. Where have you seen will not ship to GB?


There seem to be 5 sets left, all are available EU-wide sale, €397 + €90 delivery.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

wja96 said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I can see there are a few identical listings from the seller for these wheels and they say will post to EU. Where have you seen will not ship to GB?
> ...


Can you please post a link to buy these wheels again. The one that I have saved definately says no shipping to GB. And when I search for other items for sale the list is empty.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-RS-8J-18 ... 9969972230


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got a reply from the seller. They are unable to offer further discounts, which is understandable considering the selling price.

Dear elee6755,

We have 3 sets of this article left and all are reduced with 50%. We will not reduce it anymore, sorry.
Best regards
Robert Bratfisch

RAV-Fahrzeugteile GmbH
Am Winkel 12
15528 Spreenhagen

Tel.: +49 33633 - 687673
Fax: +49 33633 - 687056
E-Mail: <email address removed per policy>

RAV-Fahrzeugteile GmbH
Sitz: Spreenhagen

Amtsgericht Frankfurt/Oder HRB 12329
Geschäftsführer: Swen Mellentin, Lars Hengelhaupt

Am 09.09.2011 16:02, schrieb RAV Fahrzeugteile GmbH:

-------- Original-Nachricht --------
Betreff:	elee6755 hat eine Frage zum Versand für Artikelnr. 130489459052 gesendet (Angebotsende am 19.09.11 07:41:44 MESZ) - Audi TT RS 8J 18 Zoll Alufelgen Alus Felgen TTs TTRS S4
Datum:	Fri, 9 Sep 2011 06:46:53 -0700 (MST)
Von:	eBay Member: elee6755 <> <email address removed per policy>
Antwort an: <email address removed per policy>
An: <email address removed per policy>

Hallo vw-audi-ersatzteile,

Hello

Thank you for your earlier reply. I am a member of the tt-fourm and I and a couple of members are intrested in purchasing the 18" RS wheels. Would you be able to offer us a group discount if we were to each purchase a set.

Look forward to your reply
Many Thanks
Eddie

- elee6755


----------



## BlackTTman (Oct 29, 2010)

Running 19" RS replica rims and Bridgestone tyres...overkill? yes maybe but I got them with the car when I bought it..


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

would anyone be able to tell me if there is a way to tell what our current stock wheels offset is ? 
are they imprinted on the wheels anywhere?
also when we get new winter wheels , do we need new lug nuts too?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Most genuine TT wheels are ET52.

On of the 17" wheels is ET48 and the 16" wheel that is available on the continent is ET45 I believe.

It is stamped on the back of the wheel spokes and sometimes in the bolt cup in the centre of the wheel if a cover is used eg. S3 Avus wheels.

If you get similar ET wheels you don't need new bolts.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's worth noting that the special 50% off offer only lasts until the end of today. After that they are back up to Euro 800.

Only 1 set left anyway.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone else who has purchased these received a notification of despatch and/or tracking information as yet?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The last time I ordered the first I knew was when the courier phoned up and asked for an acceptable delivery time.

Be aware, they may come on a small wooden pallet!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

wja96 said:


> The last time I ordered the first I knew was when the courier phoned up and asked for an acceptable delivery time.
> 
> Be aware, they may come on a small wooden pallet!


Ha, brilliant! At least a phone call to arrange a time would be good.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought a set this morning.
Had mailed them first to check a couple of things and they told me to wait about payment as the delivery cost needed to be adjusted for UK.
Still nothing back so just waiting.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a tracking number,but no details as of yet of delivery here in Germany.
Maybe something will show up tomorrow.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

jollyjack said:


> I bought a set this morning.
> Had mailed them first to check a couple of things and they told me to wait about payment as the delivery cost needed to be adjusted for UK.
> Still nothing back so just waiting.


Same here, bought a set this morning and there was nothing about shipping cost,sent them a message, didn't get a reply so I just added €90 to the price of the wheels. eBay/paypal confirmed payment and i got positive(I think) feedback from seller, so I assume the total price I sent them was acceptable.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I bought a set yesterday morning too. Total cost, including shipping, £435. I emailed the company before compeleting the transaction, as they request you to do, to ascertain the shipping costs. They came back with €95, which given the overall costs seemed reasonable.

All I've received so far, though, is confirmation from Ebay that my purchase was successful and a PayPal receipt.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Got my invoice this morning for €492.50, original price plus the €95 delivery as quoted.

BTW looked at oponeo.co.uk for my tryes and the 19" ones have DROPPED in price from £278 to £201 :? 
So now only £38 more than 18" size.

Such is life


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Received mine this morning.
All in all very pleased, a couple have a few marks on the inner edge,most probably had tyres fitted and used as display wheels.
They would most probably polish out,but I'm not going to bother as they won't be visible.
The fronts are good though,so overall I'm very happy for the price.
100 pounds a wheel is very cheap !
Definite Audi Wheels made in Austria, 9J ET 52 as described on ebay.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

So what tyres are you buying for the shiny new wheels?

These are my choice at moment:

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/vr ... 8-95-v-xl/


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

missed out on this as was away on business. Didn't realise it was a special offer. gutted but will keep an eye out for other offers. next time will purchase straight away.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

CapoGT said:


> missed out on this as was away on business. Didn't realise it was a special offer. gutted but will keep an eye out for other offers. next time will purchase straight away.


I'm swapping my existing tyres from the Avus S4's shown in the pictures further up the thread. If you like the look of those and you want a set of cheapish wheels, PM me!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

jollyjack said:


> So what tyres are you buying for the shiny new wheels?
> 
> These are my choice at moment:
> 
> http://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/vr ... 8-95-v-xl/


A good tyre and well priced.
I might try Conti 810's or 830's,not sure yet.
I've normally stuck to Dunlops,or Pirelli's in the Winter but I will see what I can pick up through the trade,I will definitely go for W rated though,so I can still put my foot down on the Autobahns.


----------



## danda (Mar 10, 2011)

Audi uk website has a new section on winter wheel and tyres that pops up or is under owners section - doesnt look cheap!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sorry to interrupt again.

Ok so say over two inches of snow then yes winter tyres are a good thing on ANY car. But please can someone confirm that the mk2 TT with it's AWD can go up a slight slope that are icy and not gritted as such from a standing start.

Two years ago my current RWD car could not do this, yet everything else on that road that morning could, assume the TT can too?

If so then that would put my mind at rest!

Cheers


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChadW said:


> Sorry to interrupt again.
> 
> Ok so say over two inches of snow then yes winter tyres are a good thing on ANY car. But please can someone confirm that the mk2 TT with it's AWD can go up a slight slope that are icy and not gritted as such from a standing start.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. If your tyres don't grip then you have no traction and you go nowhere.

Even if quattro gets you moving, with summer tyres you won't be going round corners or stopping any time soon.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to interrupt again.
> ...


I had that problem two winters ago.
On the straight and normal curves in road the quattro was fine, take a turn at a junction and it could just slide away slowly.

main reason I want winter tyres this year as will be home and want to use car safely


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

jollyjack said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > ChadW said:
> ...


Appreciate your replies, Thanks. Also appreciate for safety reasons and assurance you would want to change the summer tyres. For me I would just leave it on the drive again, if it's really deep and frozen like the last xmas period.

At the end of the day I managed to drive my RWD car in say about an inch of snow at the 'start' of last December but that was only cause I had a full tank of fuel to weigh down the rear and also only have 16 inch alloys with standard suspension, also the council actually did grit the roads when needed too, if I had an M Sport with 18 or 19 inch rims then it would have been no go, period.

AFAIR my old mk1 TTs seemed to be Ok in icy winter conditions but honestly don't remember ever driving them through snow like what we have had over the last 2 winters. Bet as soon as I get rid of this RWD car we will get a mild winter! Fingers crossed!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

ChadW said:


> Sorry to interrupt again.
> 
> Ok so say over two inches of snow then yes winter tyres are a good thing on ANY car. But please can someone confirm that the mk2 TT with it's AWD can go up a slight slope that are icy and not gritted as such from a standing start.
> 
> ...


4WD only aids traction, if you go beyond the tyres' limit of grip it doesn't matter what type of drivetrain you have.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

toot3954 said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to interrupt again.
> ...


Indeed mate, traction is what I am after as RWD just does not give you any 'at all' even in the slightest of wintry weather. Cheers.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ChadW said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > ChadW said:
> ...


RWD is fine with _suitable winter tyres_. I used to live in Switzerland and did many a trip in mates Beemers (both 3 and 5 series) up to ski resorts. Absolutely no problems whatsoever on packed snow/ice so long as you drove with a bit of care and commonsense and had the proper tyres.

Last year I had a horrendous time in my TT with my PZeros on 18" rims during the early days of the first freeze in Nov. Got some proper Winters on a set of OEM 17" wheels and the car drove like a dream in the most appalling conditions over the rest of the Winter.

Even when the roads were just cold and damp (e.g. mornings), the car handled much better. But in proper 'warm' dry conditions they are squirmy so get them off when the Spring starts rolling in as aside from the lack of grip in warmer weather, they will wear out very quickly.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

TortToise said:


> RWD is fine with _suitable winter tyres_. I used to live in Switzerland and did many a trip in mates Beemers (both 3 and 5 series) up to ski resorts. Absolutely no problems whatsoever on packed snow/ice so long as you drove with a bit of care and commonsense and had the proper tyres.
> 
> Last year I had a horrendous time in my TT with my PZeros on 18" rims during the early days of the first freeze in Nov. Got some proper Winters on a set of OEM 17" wheels and the car drove like a dream in the most appalling conditions over the rest of the Winter.
> 
> Even when the roads were just cold and damp (e.g. mornings), the car handled much better. But in proper 'warm' dry conditions they are squirmy so get them off when the Spring starts rolling in as aside from the lack of grip in warmer weather, they will wear out very quickly.


Totally agree that mate, with the right tyres any car can go anywhere in deep snow and ice no problem. All I want is a car that can get up a slight gradient at a set of traffic lights so I can easily get to work. The BMW could not do this while anything else on the road could. Not prepared to buy another set of tyres and rims for just a couple of weeks of arctic weather. Would rather just leave the car at home then, end of. BUT I appreciate you guys wanting to do it, just getting a better idea of what the Mk2 TT can do in wintry weather when it's just ice or thin snow that's all.

Btw I thought the TT is AWD not 4WD. Cheers.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChadW said:


> Btw I thought the TT is AWD not 4WD. Cheers.


Surely the only applicable term is quattro?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

wja96 said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Btw I thought the TT is AWD not 4WD. Cheers.
> ...


or Quattro AWD maybe? :roll:


----------



## Sioux (Jul 13, 2011)

[/quote]
RWD is fine with _suitable winter tyres_. I used to live in Switzerland and did many a trip in mates Beemers (both 3 and 5 series) up to ski resorts. Absolutely no problems whatsoever on packed snow/ice so long as you drove with a bit of care and commonsense and had the proper tyres.[/quote]

My epiphany came when after a decade of running quattros I was invited on BMWs winter driving course in Solden, Austria. Realising what the right tyres can do for a RWD car made me a convert. The right tyres are far more useful than quattro in adverse condition, but the combination of the two makes you immune to any conditions unless they are deep (water or drifts).


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Been following this thread as going to winters myself.
Have got my standard 18" S-line alloys to fit them onto, am I right in thinking 225 widths will fit? as there's about £40/tyre difference between 245 and 225 and I would imagine a thinner tyre is better in the slippery stuff.
Cheers.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Blanchie said:


> Hi Guys,
> Been following this thread as going to winters myself.
> Have got my standard 18" S-line alloys to fit them onto, am I right in thinking 225 widths will fit? as there's about £40/tyre difference between 245 and 225 and I would imagine a thinner tyre is better in the slippery stuff.
> Cheers.


Standard TT wheels are 18x9J, which means minimum tyre width is 235. Ideally should be 245 or 255.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Wheels arrived today, immaculate condition and a great buy at first inspection.

Anyone know a good place to get centre caps for them?


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

toot3954 said:


> Blanchie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


cheers dude, just found that out (cleaned the wheels and found 9J width lol)
235's fit? managed to source a set of 235/40/18


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> Wheels arrived today, immaculate condition and a great buy at first inspection.
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get centre caps for them?


Mines arrived today as well, very good condition. Thanks to wja96 for the link.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> Thanks to wja96 for the link.


+1


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The correct Audi-specified tyre for that wheel in the Winter TTRS configuration is 225/45/R18.

I'm putting 245/40/R18 Nokians on mine because that's what I have, but the next ones I buy will be 225's.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

wja96 said:


> The correct Audi-specified tyre for that wheel in the Winter TTRS configuration is 225/45/R18.
> 
> I'm putting 245/40/R18 Nokians on mine because that's what I have, but the next ones I buy will be 225's.


Can't be? 225s won't fit on a 9J wheel will they?


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > Wheels arrived today, immaculate condition and a great buy at first inspection.
> ...


Got mine yesterday too - immaculate and an amazing bargain. I think the supplier has proved to be reliable, after all.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > Wheels arrived today, immaculate condition and a great buy at first inspection.
> ...


Got mine yesterday, as well. Immaculate condition and amazing value. I guess the supplier proved reliable, despite some earlier concerns. I also extend thanks to wja96 - you saved me a packet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

On a related note. Three week ago I notified my insurance company that I was going to switch to winter tire of aftermarket rims. I have had one phone call from them on the subject. The lady was going through some check list.

Are the wheels the same size : No they are smaller in line Audi's recommendations
Who will fit them: Well I will but they were originally checked out by a local garage.

At that point she decided to refer this to the underwriter.

Still waiting to hear back. Expecting to have to switch insurers. 
What is your experience?


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Still waiting to receive mine  
But expect they will turn up today.
Would also like to extend my thanks to wja96 for the link.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

shunter said:


> On a related note. Three week ago I notified my insurance company that I was going to switch to winter tire of aftermarket rims. I have had one phone call from them on the subject. The lady was going through some check list.
> 
> Are the wheels the same size : No they are smaller in line Audi's recommendations
> Who will fit them: Well I will but they were originally checked out by a local garage.
> ...


I went through this with my insurance company before getting the new wheels, one reason I went for OEM audi as that was a condition.
Other was they had to be professionally fitted, tyres that is.
I also had the wait for underwriter to confirm but was ok and I even got a letter back saying same stuff.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> Wheels arrived today, immaculate condition and a great buy at first inspection.
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get centre caps for them?


There was another thread about this.
Having not got mine yet, do we just need the plastic 60mm cap?
Then there are plenty on ebay for sale under £10, lots of wheels nut covers too.


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Ordered my winter rubber today...MY Tyres have stock of the Vredsteins in 245/40/18's!

Concerning the insurance debate, had a chat with an underwriter on this and as some have found out it's not the rubber that is the problem...it's the aftermarket alloys, as can any insurance company tell you which exact tyre your car should have fitted, and I mean make/model/compound, all they can tell you is size ie 18".....Winter tyres are just another compound! much the same as ditching the rubber it came with and fitting some track day (road legal)Proxys or 888.


----------



## Grumpy_SWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Iv got a weird question.

What´s the smallest rim & winter tyre you can fit...? (225/50-17???)
Width wise, how narrow can you go?

(TTD-11, S-Line if it does any difference.)

Cheers.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive NEVER used winter tyres on any of my past cars. You guys must really be driving in some bad locations.
Last yr i was driving to York and back (105mile round trip) with summer tyres on my MK5 GTI.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

When the A19 gets difficult, I'll buy my own snow plough! Try the B1249 over the Yorkshire Wolds.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Ive NEVER used winter tyres on any of my past cars. You guys must really be in some bad locations.
> Last yr i was driving to York and back (105mile round trip) with summer tyres on my MK5 GTI.


I think that must be A19, nicely gritted on a regular basis. :lol:

Last year I bought some winter tyres for the wife's car and she drove to local place to have them fitted. In process got stuck twice in car park due to snow having melted and frozen to ice.
Winter rubber on and sailed right out with no hassle, the guys at fitting centre were very impressed and had a go in a spot where everyone had got stuck and again no loss of traction.


----------



## Nelson_R32 (Jul 2, 2004)

(Mods please delete if linking isn't allowed)

Ipswich Audi are doing 10% off the Audi winter wheel packages if you order before the 31st October and they've got a 17" MK2 set that they are doing 15% off!

http://www.marriottmotorgroup.co.uk/aud ... swich-Audi


----------



## Nelson_R32 (Jul 2, 2004)

toot3954 said:


> CapoGT said:
> 
> 
> > yes Audi Crewe are offering the same...quick question though:
> ...


Not sure if it was answered earlier in the thread. But the TT-S and TT-RS have different part number for there winter wheels (18 inch wheel)


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm planning to get a set of Vredestein Wintracs. Anyone tried them out before?

I find it suprising how many people continue to see winter tyres as being the same thing as snow tyres, and so insist that there's no need to change their tyres when their local roads are always clear enough. Obviously at the moment everyone is free to make their own choice when it comes to the tyres we use in winter and plenty of people get by... however it's one thing to be able to make do with summer tyres in winter (I'm sure most of us have), but it's safer to be on the roads using decent winter tyres during cold weather conditions. The car will get moving quicker, hold the road better, brake more effectively (which is why they should be fitted to all wheels and not just on one axle). I've seen some reviews which suggest that if someone is to use the same tyres all year round on their car then they should be running on winters rather than summers.... not sure how good an idea that is but it's something to think about if two sets of tyres is impractical (although it appears that some companies will store your spare tyres for you, i wasn't aware of that option until i read the kwik-fit faq below)

Here's a few articles for anyone looking into using winter tyres:
http://www.kwik-fit.com/winter-tyres-faq.asp
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/re ... -tyres.htm
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... -Guide.htm


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I've got some Conti WinterContact TS830P winters to fit on TT RS OEM 18s, first time using winter tyres so interested to see how they got on.


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

r_youngson said:


> I'm planning to get a set of Vredestein Wintracs. Anyone tried them out before?


Yes used them last winter and was very impressed in how they transformed driving on snow/ice. The only problem I had was finding enough snow to pay arround on :lol:


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> I've got some Conti WinterContact TS830P winters to fit on TT RS OEM 18s, first time using winter tyres so interested to see how they got on.


I have also ordered same- get great reviews apparently

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Conti ... -TS830.htm


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone confirmed the recommended tyre package with Oem 18s?

I'd prefer the aforementioned 225*45*18 if they can be safely be fitted to 9j's for better snow performance....

edit: I hate Android phone spell checkers!! :lol:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll fit the same tyres as last year: Michelin Alpin A4, 225/55/16. They served me very well and 6000miles only took 0.5-1mm off from the thread. So I'm good for another couple of winters. Given their resistance to wear, I may even put them on slightly earlier this year. My summer rears are getting close to the limit so my winters will perform better in the rain too.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought 235 tyres were the minimum for 9J wheels?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I would say even 235's are a bit small for 9j,235's are normally on 8 J rims,245's on 9J
I'm sure Audi used to recommend 225-45-18 on 8.5j rims before, even though they would be better suited to 8J
I will be sticking to the 245's on the 9J rims


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> I would say even 235's are a bit small for 9j,235's are normally on 8 J rims,245's on 9J
> I'm sure Audi used to recommend 225-45-18 on 8.5j rims before, even though they would be better suited to 8J
> I will be sticking to the 245's on the 9J rims


AFAIK for 9J wheels, 235 is the minimum and 265 the max with 245 or 255 ideal.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Ive NEVER used winter tyres on any of my past cars. You guys must really be driving in some bad locations.
> Last yr i was driving to York and back (105mile round trip) with summer tyres on my MK5 GTI.


I am with maxamus with this one!.... I did not have any problems last winter running with my summer tyres, I just changed my driving style to suit the varying conditions, having said that I did not drive unless my journey was nessessary.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

MXS said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive NEVER used winter tyres on any of my past cars. You guys must really be driving in some bad locations.
> ...


you should compare your car to one fitted with Winter tyres in icy or snowy conditions,you would be amazed at the difference.
Here's hoping that the Artic Winter that's expected doesn't hit the UK this year.


----------



## ww1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I got some cheap 17inch RS4 from ebay (mad on motors £180) and ordered tyres from Mytyres which I got sent to place that I bought wheel from who fitted them for me and sent them up to where i live in the north of scotland. Tryes are Pirelli W 210 Sottozero S2 225/50 R17 98H XL M+S marking BSW (they were only £113 each (Nov 2010) so the whole package was only £650 including postage).They are great and made a huge difference getting around last winter... I have jus put them on for this year :roll: :-|


----------



## Grumpy_SWE (Jul 26, 2011)

As the conditions here in Sweden is quite bad, iv ordered a set of.
Nokia Hakkapeliitta 5 (Studs) - 215x50 - R17. (Wanted as narrow tyres as possible)

Were hitting 0´C right now, so winter is just around the corner.


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

Thought Id share this link: 
http://shop.audi-zentrum-essen.de/audi- ... -1/tt.html

It was useful for me to see what tyres Audi were selecting for the 17inch wheels I already own. Thankfully a whole set of Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D 225/50 R17 98V XLs are only £568 inc Vat and delivery.

I think the 17s are the same type as the Marriott group deal in the UK.


----------



## Megacatt (Apr 15, 2010)

I e-mailed my supplying dealer yesterday and have received this response. This is for my MY11 2.0TFSI FWD originally on 245/45/17 tyres. Doesn't sound too bad given that just getting tyres to go on my current rims is not far off £1k.

The winter wheel and tyre combination for your car is as follows, 225/50/17 (Wheels) which are pre-fitted with Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D tyres. The Fitted cost is £1288.00 inc vat, and the wheels and tyres should take around 1 week to arrive. Regards John Newell.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Megacatt said:


> I e-mailed my supplying dealer yesterday and have received this response. This is for my MY11 2.0TFSI FWD originally on 245/45/17 tyres. Doesn't sound too bad given that just getting tyres to go on my current rims is not far off £1k.
> 
> The winter wheel and tyre combination for your car is as follows, 225/50/17 (Wheels) which are pre-fitted with Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D tyres. The Fitted cost is £1288.00 inc vat, and the wheels and tyres should take around 1 week to arrive. Regards John Newell.


Last year I was able to source a set of s/h alloys (17" OEM Trapez) off the for sale section here for about £260 delivered and it was around another £450 or so for a set of Marangoni 4ice Winter tyres (mid range but very effective in snow and ice). I was slightly late in ordering the tyres (first freeze had set in) so I overpaid a bit on what I could have got them for if I ordered a couple of weeks earlier.

£1300 for a set of 17" alloys with Winters (even top end ones like the Dunlops and presumably the nicer, new 17" OEM alloys) seems pretty pricey but it is convenient.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

MXS said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive NEVER used winter tyres on any of my past cars. You guys must really be driving in some bad locations.
> ...


Obviously this depends on location (Northern Scotland has much harsher weather than SE England for example) but whilst in general you don't absolutely _need _Winter tyres, they will offer appreciable benefits in typical cold and wet conditions such as we get for most of the Winter.

When you get snow and ice on the road however, they are in a league of their own. If you've never driven on them in such conditions you just can't appreciate the enormous difference that they make.

Last year was unusually bad. Where I am we had snow and ice on the roads for weeks at a time and for me, Winter tyres were invaluable. My PZero 245/40/18s were so bad on the ice/snow that the car was a safety risk IMO. With some mid-range winters fitted on 17" alloys, the car was completely transformed.


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Will be running Dunlop 255/35 R19 3D Winter


----------

